# signs



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

On a Septic Tank Truck sign: "We're #1 in the #2 business."

On a Plumber's truck: "We repair what your husband fixed."

At a Tire Shop in Milwaukee! "Invite us to your next blowout."

On a Plastic Surgeon's Office door "Hello. Can we pick your nose?"

At a Towing company: "We don't charge an arm and a leg. We want tows."

In a Nonsmoking Area: "If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and take appropriate action."

At an Optometrist's Office "If you don't see what you're looking for, you've come to the right place."

On a Fence: "Salesmen welcome! Dog food is expensive."

At a Car Dealership: "The best way to get back on your feet -- miss a car payment."

Outside a Muffler Shop: "No appointment necessary. We hear you coming."

In a Veterinarian's waiting room: "Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!"

At the Electric Company: "We would be delighted if you send in your payment. However, if you don't, you will be."

In a Restaurant window: "Don't stand there and be hungry, Come on in and get fed up."

In the front yard of a Funeral Home: "Drive carefully. We'll wait."


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

hehe, pretty funny. I like the one with the salesmen and the dog, lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha i like the one one the plumbers truck


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute!!!!!!


----------

